# Question about milling my own lumber



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

I have been watching several videos on milling, portable mills, Chainsaw mills etc.
I see in a lot of these videos, the people will mill 2x4 and 2x6, 4x4 and other lumber - and then use them right away to build a shed or other structure. One channel I am following are using a mill to cut their own timbers for a timber frame house. As far as I can tell, all of these large logs are green. Shouldn't these timbers be dried before use? Once secured within a structure, will they maintain that shape as they dry?

I don't think I would want to use green lumber to build cabinets with, but I could possibly see using green to build decks and sheds. I'm a little unclear of the process going from tree to usable product. I have been considering buying a saw mill as I have about 300 logs sitting that I would like to make into 2x4, 4x4, and 6x6 for things around the property. Any guidance I get would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wood movement isn't as dramatic for framing and a lot depends on the species of wood too. Some woods would take it better than others. Still it's inescapable that some of the boards will warp and it would be my luck it would be right where it would cause the most trouble. 

I've been thinking the same thing but most of my property is white oak. I've been thinking mill good wood into cabinet grade lumber and dry it and the spalted wood I don't like cut into framing material. The only problem is I don't think my nail gun would like it and I doubt if I would have to time to mill wood. Then to add to that I see HF has gone up two hundred bucks on their mill.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Having you're own Mill puts you in charge Jasper. You can stretch the rules, break the rules, ignore the rules. But sooner or later the rules come back to haunt you, and remind you why they existed in the first place. However, when you make a pig pen, you can Mill you're own timber thick as ya like, from whatever kind of tree you like. And it won't cost much more then sweat. There are lots of projects where the rules don't matter much. That's when the old Mill really pays for it self. Before long you find boards are good for a lot more things when they aint costing you an arm and leg.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> Wood movement isn't as dramatic for framing and a lot depends on the species of wood too. Some woods would take it better than others. Still it's inescapable that some of the boards will warp and it would be my luck it would be right where it would cause the most trouble.
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing but most of my property is white oak. I've been thinking mill good wood into cabinet grade lumber and dry it and the spalted wood I don't like cut into framing material. The only problem is I don't think my nail gun would like it and I doubt if I would have to time to mill wood. Then to add to that I see HF has gone up two hundred bucks on their mill.


 
I have a steady source of logs Steve, but if I didn't getting them would not present a problem. People are constantly contacting me trying to give me logs of every description. It happens like clock work after every major storm. I have 18' trailer with a 12,000 lbs winch on board. I pull up, put a collar on them and drag them onto the trailer. There and gone in under an hour.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cowboy18 said:


> I have a steady source of logs Steve, but if I didn't getting them would not present a problem. People are constantly contacting me trying to give me logs of every description. It happens like clock work after every major storm. I have 18' trailer with a 12,000 lbs wentch on board. I pull up, put a collar on them and drag them onto the trailer. There and gone in under an hour.


I've got 10 acres which has white oak, red oak, hickory, ash and cedar. I have more trees die than I can cut into fire wood so if I had a mill and the time I could cut a bunch of wood. I just had a white oak tree die a couple months ago that is about 24" in diameter and the trunk is about 40' to the first limb. I think it would be worth the mill just for that one tree.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

My HF Mill paid for itself within a month of receiving it. I couldn't calculate how much money it's made me up to now.
However, you will need an Alaskan II Mill, and 24" Chainsaw to cut down logs that are to large for the mill. HF Mill is
limited to 20" diameter.


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

I was looking at these,
https://woodlandmills.ca/us/product-category/sawmills/

Look decent for the price, and better constructed than the Norwood mills, heard a lot of complaints about those.

But for now it's just dreaming - Steve hit the nail -_ "...if I had a mill and the *time*..."_


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cowboy18 said:


> My HF Mill paid for itself within a month of receiving it. I couldn't calculate how much money it's made me up to now.
> However, you will need an Alaskan II Mill, and 24" Chainsaw to cut down logs that are to large for the mill. HF Mill is
> limited to 20" diameter.


I'll find a way. It will have to be the HF mill or nothing. I'm still apprehensive spending a couple grand on a piece of equipment I don't know if I can find time to use. I just really hate to cut this tree into firewood or let it rot. Now that it's daylight I went and measured it and it's 27" in diameter at the bottom. Maybe I can freehand cut it into a 20" square with the chainsaw before putting it on the mill.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> I'll find a way. It will have to be the HF mill or nothing. I'm still apprehensive spending a couple grand on a piece of equipment I don't know if I can find time to use. I just really hate to cut this tree into firewood or let it rot. Now that it's daylight I went and measured it and it's 27" in diameter at the bottom. Maybe I can freehand cut it into a 20" square with the chainsaw before putting it on the mill.



Of course you can free hand cut it. I do it all the time. In some cases the quality of the log and wood demand a little better treatment. That's when I break out the chainsaw mill to shape it up. I can and do mill alone on occasion, but I don't recommend it. Now and then I use the mill to cut a piece down to fit a specific need. Best thing about the HF mill is that it's very basic, and the parts are fairly common off the shelf stuff. My blades cost me $160 for 10. One blade will cut 4 to 7 logs depending on size and hardness before needing sharpening. That's a lot of boards my friend. It's truly like printing money, for a man with afew skills.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Way back when I installed a Black Wallnut floor in a 4 bedroom house in 10 days. Just might have been the hardest I ever worked in my life for 10 days straight. That job paid for my Mill, Trailer, Winch, Two Chainsaws, and a few other things I can't remember. When a man decides he wants something bad enough, he'll find away to get it done.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Does your wife know about that “Wench” you bought? Or did you pass her off as a “winch” to her? 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

WesTex said:


> Does your wife know about that “Wench” you bought? Or did you pass her off as a “winch” to her? 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok you win my spelling sucks, but even at 55 I can still work circles around most college boys.


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

Cowboy18 said:


> Ok you win my spelling sucks, but even at 55 I can still work circles around most college boys.


I bet my spelling sucks worse than yours :nerd2: Wors part of skool!


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Jassper said:


> I bet my spelling sucks worse than yours :nerd2: Wors part of skool!



Some folks are born smart, some have to work at it. All it takes to even things up is a life long willingness to learn.
Besides I'm better looking then most smart guys, lets not lose sight of our priorities here!:laugh2:


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, that could have been a typo, not a spelling error! I just got a chuckle out of it, & saw a chance to rib you a bit. I don’t care for the grammar police either. 
Cowboy18, I’m sending you a PM on another subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cowboy18 said:


> Some folks are born smart, some have to work at it. All it takes to even things up is a life long willingness to learn.
> Besides I'm better looking then most smart guys, lets not lose sight of our priorities here!:laugh2:


Some folks are word workers and others are wood workers. I would choose the latter.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

WesTex said:


> Hey, that could have been a typo, not a spelling error! I just got a chuckle out of it, & saw a chance to rib you a bit. I don’t care for the grammar police either.
> Cowboy18, I’m sending you a PM on another subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM back, but it acted like it didn't send?


Came back to the original message, with my answer missing.


You get it?


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Got it. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

I purchased a year old Woodmizer in early 90s, to replace the 48" diameter circular mill I had at the time. Since then I've cut several thousand board feet of lumber, mostly from my own property. The Woodmizer lead to installing a dehumidification dry kiln. With the lumber I've milled I've built seven complete kitchens, numerous furniture pieces for myself and for friends. I've not made a fortune doing this, but it's certainly been a source of enjoyment. It all gets kind of addictive. Kind of like the 10 acres of black walnut I planted in 30 years ago. It will never be lumber size in my lifetime (I'm now close to 80) and I'll never receive any monetary return from it, but it gives me pleasure to see what I've accomplished. Getting to the point where I'm getting uncomfortable pruning branches from a ladder with a chainsaw, which gave me an excuse to buy a bucket truck. An old guy can never have enough toys. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332410&thumb=1


----------



## Carson (Apr 1, 2018)

*Sawyer*

Hello...I am new to this Forum and saw this category right off. There are a number of different types of sawmills, just depends on what exactly your intentions are. For the Woodworker, that has available logs and wants to add being a "hobby sawyer" there are quite a few "basic" stationary mills out there. If you are looking to get a little deeper into it, there are also many "portable sawmills" Personally I have been "sawing" for 16 years and love every minute of it. It just comes down to how much you want to spend and what you want to do with the wood. Use it yourself, sell some, donate to schools.


----------



## sr73087 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have lots of hardwood that has to come down on my property (mostly red maple) and have toyed with the idea of getting the portable mill. I was always intimidated by the setup process and also how do most of you move these large logs around?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You will need some equipment*

It's back breaking work without some heavy equipment. A skid steer is good or a tractor with forks or chains on the bucket:


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

*moving logs around*



sr73087 said:


> I have lots of hardwood that has to come down on my property (mostly red maple) and have toyed with the idea of getting the portable mill. I was always intimidated by the setup process and also how do most of you move these large l
> 
> I've got a couple of Jonsered Iron Horse skidders, one with the power winch option, and a straddle log carrier that mounts to one of the Iron Horse units. Also have a Powered Winch Company capstan winch. Once the logs are in the yard they can be moved around or loaded onto the woodmizer mill with my skid steer tractor.


----------

